# Shipping



## suevance73 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi, I know this topic has been discussed many times on this forum, although I thought I would like fresh advice on companies to use. I have had a quote by Britannia Removals who seemed very nice when they came to do an inhouse quote. Has anyone had their shipping done by them, good/bad service cheap/expensive etc. I would also appreciate advice on other shipping companies that people have used that are recommended. Ideally I would like at least 3 quotes to compare prices etc. Thank you in advance of your replies.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi,
The big ones are PSS International, Crown Relocations & Pickfords amongst others.
We had quotes from 3 different ones and opted for PSS International in the end. We simply felt more comfortable with their sales pitch, salesman, their offers and certificates/accreditation they held.
Must admit they were fantastic and everything went really well. Used them for a door to door service Preston UK to Wellington NZ - 40ft container and an air freight carton - total cost GBP5250 or thereabouts.
They weren't the cheapest but after researching International Removals companies we wanted to make sure we used a company that didn't cut corners, didn't pool ones stuff within another container to save money, packed the container correctly to prevent anyone else using it etc etc. They really knew what they were doing and their advice was excellent.


----------

